# Strains



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

how many growers we got onsite?  100, 150, 200 out of over 2,000 members.  then why is the category:STRAINS, only got 2 posts.  whats the matter; dont know how to scroll down.  come on people; this is pathetic.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 29, 2006)

I figured there is no point if I am not going to post pics. I have been thinking about it, but my digital camera sucks, and the pics never come out quite right . I guess I may post some of mine since my friend mixed northern with blueberry and northern and snazzleberry. I had hasplant, maybe I will grow another one day.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*Whats up astra007. I have a few to list but just haven't had the time. I will be sure and do it today. Thanks for the reminder.  *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

this aint pics or pictures, this is where ya post what yer growing, the genetics if ya know them.  and the results including taste etc......  like blue widow: packs a punch.  NCGA  soft and smooth thru a water pipe but harsh in a doobie.  smell/taste of b/b jam  sit and watch the flowers grow = body couchlock/mind aware


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, the northern berry I am growing usuaully gives off a lot of kief, and has that blueberry kick to it. If I hit it outta the 6 footer once I am stoned for hours... The hasplant was awesome, but got root rot, I believe and died. It was only a couple weeks off so I smoked just because and got STONED. The type of stoned where I watch movies and sit on my ass. I'm not very productive on that type of high =p. The snazzleberry I love because of the size buds I get. It's smell is a different one, but I enjoy a good head rush from it.


----------



## BlazinATX (Oct 2, 2006)

I posted a thread under the "Introduce Yourself" section, but I think it may belong in here...anyway heres my question...


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6181


----------



## astra007 (Oct 2, 2006)

from yer description, if it was a mind stone then probably a purple sativa.  if it was a body stone the maybe sweetgod or godbud.


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2006)

> Recently I came across some herb that had nice puffy/moderately dense/sticky nugs. There are many trichrome (average amount compared to good quality indica and hybrid). The strange thing is that the nugs look dark brownish. If taken into sunlight it has a purplish tint...kind of iridescent. The herb smells organic but, with a kick of sweet and a pinch of spicy. It smokes really well and tastes great. The only other time I've seen bud like this was when I went to Jamaica a couple of years ago.
> 
> Anyone know what I'm talking about?



Cool temps during flower will sometimes promote purpleing. Cooler temps might also yeild _"nice puffy/moderately dense/sticky nugs."_ Without a genetic history, noone can accurately "guess" the strain. There are hundreds if not thousands, of strains/hybrids out there.


----------



## astra007 (Oct 3, 2006)

i was takin a "stab" at the bud hick.  not the plant.  bud coloring is not due to cold or maybe im wrong.  who knows


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2006)

"Who knows?"...I know. Cooler temps inhibit the uptake of phoshates, resulting in a defficiency, which exhibits its self as a purpleing. I've experienced it many times, and actually thought it was.."common knowledge". 
Though just as that particular defficiency does not "always" express itself in all strains as coloring,  but in many, it does.


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 3, 2006)

Many strains will turn a shade of purple, in bloom, and this is just part of the stains make up.

However, there are many stains that will show purple only if the weather gets cool.

I grow, and have grown for a while now, at a high elevation and also in a cool climate.  Usually, around this time of year some of my crop starts turning a purple shade.  I would say about 30% of my plants this year are showing purple to some extent.

Some people feel that purple bud is a better bud but I have not found that to be the case.


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2006)

Absolutely correct dave. "Some" have it in their genetic makeup. But I've found, "in  my experience", that the genetic purples are more likely to show the color in the pistills, while cool temps more often effect the foilage.


----------



## astra007 (Oct 3, 2006)

and a purple sativa or godbud is thus where to show it?


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Here are some pic's of past grows - hope you like em!


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 8, 2006)

speaking of strains... has anyone seen the big book of buds? i just downloaded it and that thing is awesome....i luv the entry on blueberry......i think it might have said %80 indica and %20 sativa created by dj shorts.....i want to get some of that reclining buddah........ i wonder if it would be alright to post some of the pictures/fact sheets from the big book... ya know since it's available online.... even if only by FSN..........mods?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2006)

Yo Vito can you give me a link to that?
I think posting the pics, may still constitute a copywrite infringment. Best not to post the pics.
but the link would be great.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah i think you're right... about the copyright..... 

i just changed computers and the backup didn't go well at all...... I'm still trying to put everything back together...but the book is on the top of my list.... today or tomorrow... p2p hash....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2006)

*Hey TGT those are some killer bud shots man wanna share.  *


----------

